# Walnut/Oak Sword Display USMC



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

One of those spur of the moment projects, my younger brother designed it, I did some of the cutting, finished off with a few coats of laquer..Overall Im happy with the design.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really unique and very cool!


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that is freakin cool!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty!

Semper Fi.

p


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Another great finished product.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------

